# Friday night



## dragnlaw (Apr 4, 2014)

Each Friday night after work, sun, snow or rain, Jack, being a Newfie, would fire up his outdoor grill and cook a moose steak. 

But, all of Jack's neighbours were Catholic, and since it was Lent, they were 
forbidden from eating meat on Friday.

The delicious aroma from the grilled moose steaks was  causing such a problem for the Catholic faithful that they finally talked to their 
priest.

The priest came to visit Jack, and suggested that he become a Catholic.  
After several classes and much study, Jack attended Mass, and as the priest 
sprinkled holy water over him, he said:
 "You were born a Protestant and raised a Protestant, but now you are a 
Catholic."

Jack's neighbours were greatly relieved, until Friday night  arrived, and the 
wonderful aroma of grilled moose filled the neighbourhood.  

The priest was called immediately by the neighbours, and, as he rushed into Jack's yard, clutching a rosary and prepared to scold him, he stopped and watched in amazement. 

There stood Jack, clutching a small bottle of holy water which he carefully sprinkled over the grilling meat and chanted: "You wuz 
born a moose, you wuz raised a moose, but now you is a codfish."


----------



## cave76 (Apr 4, 2014)

dragnlaw said:


> There stood Jack, clutching a small bottle of holy water which he carefully sprinkled over the grilling meat and chanted: "You wuz
> born a moose, you wuz raised a moose, but now you is a codfish."


----------

